# Ascaso Dream Group Head leak problem (cont)



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Heres a quote from the initial thread

""""""""

I have an 2011 Ascaso dream, it is the one with the solenoid valve and has a discharge tube on the left hand side.

There is a problem in so far as when water is being demanded through the steam wand, that is with the pump running and steam valve open, a trickle of water discharges through the group head.

Ive never used this feature, if I need to warm cups or pass some water through the system I always just run not through the group. But Im looking to sell this on so would like to fix. Anyone have any ideas as to what the problem might be.

"""""""

After help from @HizerKite and others it looks like the fault lay in the solenoid valve so Ive replaced it.

After switching the machine back on I now find that its overheating and boiling water/steam is venting through the discharge tube on the left hand side. Im wondering if I have the solenoid the right way round, I have port 1 connected to the 'T' piece and port 2 to the teflon tube connecting to the central internal boiler pipe. I wonder if HizerKite can conform this is correct. Otherwise, looks like the coffee thermostat needs replacing??

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. Im stuck.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Malcolm, any chance you can upload a photo of how it's connected? The solenoid valves don't often fail though could I guess become clogged with scale. The thermostat on these is a simple bi metalic type and you should be able to hear it click in and out when the temperature reaches around 100c. As I remember, there are 2, one for normal coffee and the 2nd which is switched in for steam production, this should click off at aroound 125c or maybe a little higher.

Is frustrating as if I had the machine here I could sort it easlilly.

Regards

Richard


----------



## MalcolmH (Dec 10, 2016)

Thankyou @HizerKite,

Ive attached a couple of pictures








The port that is connected to the teflon tube that goes to the centre of the boiler is marked '2'.

I cant hear the thermostat clicking it simply boils then steam output to the discharge tube on the LHS. When th esteem switch is selected there i son change. I don't have a multimeter to check that thermoststat

Also when the pump is on and steam valve opened water still trickles out the group. Arrghh


----------

